# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رتبه کشوری مهمه یا منطقه؟؟؟ کدومش؟؟

## nurse1997

سلام میخاستم بدونم اگه یه رشته ای بخام قبول شم رتبه کشوری مهمه یا منطقه؟؟؟
اصن وقتی میگن فلان رتبش این شده منظورمون رتبه منطقه است یا کشوری؟؟؟؟؟؟
یا مثلا میگن دندون رتبه زیر هزار میخاد منظور رتبه زیر هزار منطقه است یا کشوری؟
ممنون

----------


## Unknown Soldier

منطقه

----------


## Mahdi1377

تا اونجایی که من می دونم کشوری مهمه.{بازم می گم من زیاد نمی دونم}

----------


## Keiv4n

منطقه (رتبه در سهمیه)

----------


## artim

*هر دوش مهم هستن اکثر رشته ها رتبه منطقه ای ملاکه بعضی رشته ها هم رتبه کشوری
بستگی به رشته و دانشگاهت داره*

----------


## sepanta1990

> *هر دوش مهم هستن اکثر رشته ها رتبه منطقه ای ملاکه بعضی رشته ها هم رتبه کشوریبستگی به رشته و دانشگاهت داره*


کدوم رشته ها کشوری مهمه؟ من نشنیدم همچین چیزی
_رتبه منطقه (سهمیه) مهمه_

----------


## artim

> کدوم رشته ها کشوری مهمه؟ من نشنیدم همچین چیزی_رتبه منطقه ذر زیرگروه مهمه_


*برای 99 درصد رشته ها رتبه در منطقه مهمه
برای رشته هایی که پذیرش دانشگاه  بین الملل دارن یا بعضا چند برابر ظرفیت هستن و.... پذیرش کشوری هست و رتبه کشوری مهمه*

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام میخاستم بدونم اگه یه رشته ای بخام قبول شم رتبه کشوری مهمه یا منطقه؟؟؟
> اصن وقتی میگن فلان رتبش این شده منظورمون رتبه منطقه است یا کشوری؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یا مثلا میگن دندون رتبه زیر هزار میخاد منظور رتبه زیر هزار منطقه است یا کشوری؟
> ممنون


برای اینکه بفهمی سطح علمیت چقدره رتبه کشوریت مهمه ولی برای انتخا رشته رتبه منطقه توی اون زیرگروه مربوطه مهمه ( مثلا برای پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی رتبه منطقه تو زیرگروه یک مهمه )و معمولا بر اساس رتبه منطقه میگن ( البته معمولا اینطوریه )

----------


## Ali.psy

در رشته هایی که گزینش کشوریه واقلیت رشته هاس رتبه کشوری بقیه منطقه وزیرگروهااش.

----------


## saj8jad

رتبه منطقه (سهمیه مناطق 1و2و3) مهمه

----------


## simin11

فقط و فقط رتبه کشوری مهمه.
شما فرض کنید مثلا کسی توی منطقه 3 رتبه 1000 بیاره بعد مثلا رتبه کشوریش 10000 باشه.خب معلومه پزشکی دولتی قبول نمیشه.چون کل پذیرش پزشکی و دندون و دارو روزانه سراسری شاید 5-6 هزار تا باشه.
رتبه منطقه فقط واسه اینه که وقتی ازت پرسیدن چند شده رتبت اونو بگی!

----------


## Mr.Dr

> فقط و فقط رتبه کشوری مهمه.
> شما فرض کنید مثلا کسی توی منطقه 3 رتبه 1000 بیاره بعد مثلا رتبه کشوریش 10000 باشه.خب معلومه پزشکی دولتی قبول نمیشه.چون کل پذیرش پزشکی و دندون و دارو روزانه سراسری شاید 5-6 هزار تا باشه.
> رتبه منطقه فقط واسه اینه که وقتی ازت پرسیدن چند شده رتبت اونو بگی!


منطقه 3 این همه هم دیگه اوت نیست!
1000 منطقه 3 میشه 6000 کشوری! در ضمن پزشکی هم قبول شده!

----------


## eli94

منطقه خیلی مهمتره

----------


## KONKURSHOP

منطقه فقط -کشوری اصلا ملاک نیست

----------


## simin11

> منطقه 3 این همه هم دیگه اوت نیست!
> 1000 منطقه 3 میشه 6000 کشوری! در ضمن پزشکی هم قبول شده!


دقت کنید من بارها از کلمه فرض کنید و مثلا استفاده کردم!حتی میخواستم برای تاکید بیشتر توی پرانتز هم بگم اینو ولی فکر میکردم متوجه منظورم بشن کسانی که میخونن کامنتمو ولی ظاهرا اشتباه کردم!
ضمنا ایشون پسره و رتبش 966 نه 1000 و بومی همین استان و اینکه شما رتبه زیر گروه 1 ایشونو نمیدونی!(و حتما میدونی پسرا امتیازات ویژه ای دارن برای ورود به دانشگاه).

----------


## sepanta1990

> فقط و فقط رتبه کشوری مهمه.
> شما فرض کنید مثلا کسی توی منطقه 3 رتبه 1000 بیاره بعد مثلا رتبه کشوریش 10000 باشه.خب معلومه پزشکی دولتی قبول نمیشه.چون کل پذیرش پزشکی و دندون و دارو روزانه سراسری شاید 5-6 هزار تا باشه.
> رتبه منطقه فقط واسه اینه که وقتی ازت پرسیدن چند شده رتبت اونو بگی!


ببینید رتبه کشوری اصلا ملاک نیست. فقط بر اساس رتبه منطقه پذیرش انجام میشه
اینکه چرا یکی با رتبه ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ پزشکی قبول نمیشه ولی ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ قبول میشه بخاطر اینه که ظرفیت پذیرش برای هر رشته در هر منطقه متفاوته
مثلا اگر پزشکی تهران ۲۰۰ نفر برداره ۴۰ نفر از منطقه ۳. و ۸۰ نفر از منطقه ۱ و ۸۰ نفر از منطقه ۲ برمیداره
در نتیجه شما با رتبه ۸۰ منطقه ۳ قبول نمیشی ولی با ۸۰ منطقه ۲ قبولی
رتبه کشوری هم تاثیری نداره

----------


## simin11

> ببینید رتبه کشوری اصلا ملاک نیست. فقط بر اساس رتبه منطقه پذیرش انجام میشه
> اینکه چرا یکی با رتبه ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ پزشکی قبول نمیشه ولی ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ قبول میشه بخاطر اینه که ظرفیت پذیرش برای هر رشته در هر منطقه متفاوته
> مثلا اگر پزشکی تهران ۲۰۰ نفر برداره ۴۰ نفر منطقه ۳. و ۸۰ نفر منطقه ۱ و ۸۰ نفر منطقه ۲ برمیداره
> در نتیجه شما با رتبه ۸۰ منطقه ۳ قبول نمیشی ولی با ۸۰ منطقه ۲ قبولی
> رتبه کشوری هم تاثیری نداره


والا مشاورای ارشد سازمان سنجش اینو گفتن.
فکر میکنم دلیل اصلی اینکه مثلا چرا 1000 منطقه 3 قبول نمیشه و 1000 منطقه 2 قبول میشه تفاوت فاحش توی رتبه کشوریشونه.

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
والا من از یه مشاور تحصیلی پرسیدم گفتش رتبه ی کشوری از همه مهمتره :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## nurse1997

کل اجمعین ممنون

----------


## sepanta1990

> والا مشاورای ارشد سازمان سنجش اینو گفتن.
> فکر میکنم دلیل اصلی اینکه مثلا چرا 1000 منطقه 3 قبول نمیشه و 1000 منطقه 2 قبول میشه تفاوت فاحش توی رتبه کشوریشونه.


نه اینطور نیست. شما رتبه ۱ منطقه سه بشید و بر فرض محال رتبه کشوریتون بشه 30000 باز هم در انتخاب اولتون قبولید.

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوست عزیز
> والا من از یه مشاور تحصیلی پرسیدم گفتش رتبه ی کشوری از همه مهمتره


درود بر اون مشاور تحصیلی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## T!G3R

> درود بر اون مشاور تحصیلی


چطور مگه ؟؟!!
دارید مسخره میکنید؟؟!!

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

*واسه ازاد به نظرم رتبه کشوری حساب میکنن*

----------


## T!G3R

راستی اینم یادم رفت که بگم که رتبه منطقا مهم هست نه به اندازه ی کشوری - کشوری از منطقه ای مهمتره
موفق باشی :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## MahMoUoD

منم فکر میکنم رتبه منطقه مهم تره

ولی به نظرم به رشته و دانشگاهش هم مربوط میشه.

نرم افزار انتخاب رشته کانون:

----------


## sepanta1990

> چطور مگه ؟؟!!
> دارید مسخره میکنید؟؟!!


نه! ولی اشتباه گفتن.
اگه کشوری مهمه پس سهمیه مناطق و ایثارگران و .. چیه

----------


## sardare azmoon

چه قدر اختلاف نظر شده بین همه 
اینطوری حساب میشه مثلا اگر یک رشته محل 100 تا ظرفیت داره از این 100 تا درصدیش به منطقه یک درصدیش به منطقه 2 و درصدیش به منطقه 3 تعلق میگیره و بین داوطلبان همون منطقه افراد رو انتخاب میکنند پس منطقه مهمه ضمنا اگر میبینید بعضضی وقتا منطقه 3 با یک رتبه ای قبول نشده ولی منطقه 2 با همون رتبه قبول شده اینه علاوه بر منطقه بومی گزینی هم هست یعنی مثلا کسی که تو کرمان زندگی میکنه برای قبولی در دانشگاه کرمان شانس بیشتری داره تا یک تهرانی و ربطی به رتبه کشوری نداره

----------


## eli94

اینکه 1000 منطقه 3 قبول نمیشه و1000 منطقه دو قبول میشه برمیگرده به جمعیت زیاد منطقه2

----------


## par.rah

> سلام میخاستم بدونم اگه یه رشته ای بخام قبول شم رتبه کشوری مهمه یا منطقه؟؟؟
> اصن وقتی میگن فلان رتبش این شده منظورمون رتبه منطقه است یا کشوری؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یا مثلا میگن دندون رتبه زیر هزار میخاد منظور رتبه زیر هزار منطقه است یا کشوری؟
> ممنون


واسه 99 درصد رشته ها منطقه و یه درصد کشوری مثه بیوتک
اما توی اون 99 درصد هم بازم رتبه کشوری مهمه اما کم..دانشگاه ها یه چیزی دارن به اسم سهمیه شهدا و ایثار گران..اگه در رشته ای سهمیه شهدا کامل پر نشه بقیه جای خالی از رتبه کشوری برداشته میشه

----------


## E.M10

با سلام 
اگه دفترچه ثبت نام و همچنین انتخاب رشته کنکورو بخونید به اطلاعات زیر می رسید:
باید عرض کنم که منطقه بندی کنکور و همچنین سهمیه شاهد یرای اجرای مثلا عدالت است. به طوریکه شهرهای بزرگ منطقه1 و شهرهای کوچک منطقه2 و شهرهای بسبار کوچک و روستاها منطقه3 محسوب می شود. 
برای قبولی در کنکور فقط رتبه منطقه(سهمیه) ملاک است و در واقه هر شرکت کننده ای تنها با هم منطقه ای های خود رفابت می کند و این یعنی مثلا عدالت آموزشی.
فرض کنید در کنکور تجربی از منطقه یک دو وسه یه  ترتیب صدهزار  دویست هزار و دویست هزار نفر شرکت کرده اند و ظرفیت مثلا دندانپزشکی دانشکاه تهران 100 نفر است این ظرفیت به نسبت شرکت کنندگان هر منطقه توزیع می شود و با توجه به اعداد فرضی داده شده برای مناطق یک دو وسه به ترتیب بیست و چهل وچهل نفر اختصاص می یابد. سهمیه شاهد هم هیچ ربطی به مناطق ندارد و قوانین ویژه خودش را دارد که در دفترچه توضیح داده شده.

----------


## ...Rahim...

این که میگن پزشکی زیر 2000 قبولی واسه منطقه یکه دیگه ؟

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 سوال خیلی خوبی پرسیدی 
 هرکسی میخواد بگه رتبه ام چند شده اصولا کمترین رو میگه ، یعنی همون رتبه منطقه که بهترین هست .
اما رتبه اصلی برای اطلاع رسانی عموم همان رتبه کل در سهمیه مناطق هست که پایین کارنامه نوشتن .
اما برای انتخاب رشته بنا به زیر گروهی که رشته ای از آن انتخاب میشه و همچنین نوع پذیرش آن در دانشگاه های کشور می تونه بوم استان و ناحیه ای و حتی کشوری باشه که در اینصورت گاهی رتبه کشوری ملاک برخی رشته های خاص هست

----------

